# [Mar 16, 2013] Bay Area Anarchist Book Fair (San Francisco, CA)



## Alex the Weaver (Feb 15, 2013)

The 18th annual San Francisco Anarchist Book Fair


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 16, 2013)

could anyone house me and my girl if we come down from wa for this i am sick of sleeping in golden gate and getting fucked with by the cops or the local home bums,
Thanks so much


----------



## madcapcat (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll be there!!


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 28, 2013)

would you want to maybe carpool i see that you live in portland OR i live in Olympia Wa.


----------



## madcapcat (Mar 1, 2013)

My partner and I (and possibly another friend) are looking to rideshare because none of us have cars. I'm not sure if we could all fit in the same vehicle. I'll keep my eyes peeled tho.


----------



## zephyr23 (Mar 2, 2013)

do any of you drive because i have a car. also how much ges money you got or could you help jug


----------



## madcapcat (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh really?? My partner drives. I will definitely ask about pooling our gas money and get back to you. I'm actually going to be in Olympia tomorrow (Sunday) morning!


----------



## zephyr23 (Mar 2, 2013)

ok keep me posted i live here for now 1 845 417 1868


----------



## lalalazoe (Mar 6, 2013)

anyone driving over to sf from colorado or somewhere east that passes through it ? im in boulder, but can get to any major city closeby to meet you. coud rly use the help in getting over! (also, i was thinking of trying to get there by tuesday the 12th, bc that's when 8 days of @ starts.

www.8daysofanarchy.org

PM me or lemme know!


----------



## CaptainFinn (Mar 12, 2013)

Anybody heading up from socal?


----------

